# CNC Cut Workbench



## Dr_Esoteric (Jul 3, 2013)

I thought I would share some photos of a workbench I just completed for the garage. The project was cut entirely on the CNC from 2 sheets of 3/4" plywood and 1 sheet of 3/4" MDF. The edging around the work top is made of poplar. I found the plans on the internet and adapted it to CNC using dowels to align the pieces during glue up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That is a good result, Robert.

And, being CNC cut, I'll bet, very square and true.....Are you going to seal the surface?


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I never tried some CNC work! It is good to see this. Nicely executed.


----------



## Dr_Esoteric (Jul 3, 2013)

I have applied 1 coat of boiled linseed oil and will probably put 1 more coat on before I call it good.


----------

